# XM Mulling Premium Channel adds.......



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

http://65.54.170.250/cgi-bin/linkrd...p://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?A=31338234E363

I don't know if this link will work, but XM just surveyed me about how I felt about a bunch of potential changes INCLUDING ......

Would I pay $1.99 extra for each of the following...... Opie and Anthony, Howard Stern, Rush Limbaugh, Major League Baseball, NFL, NBA, NHL, and a host of others.......

Wow..... get me the NFL, MLB, and Opie & Anthony and I'm a happy camper.

Please o please......


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Link wouldn't work for me.

I'd pay for a premium MLB channel, if done halfway decently, the minute it was available.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Sirius already has a contract with the NFL and (I believe) will include it with a normal subscription. They also have NBA and NHL.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I wouldn’t pay extra for them, I already pay $2.99 for Playboy, but I would like to see Extreme XM, back on two legs. If XM could get Opie & Anthony, Stern and eventually Don and Mike, that would rock! Then XM should change the name of channel 152, from Extreme XM, to FU FCC.  Sports on the radio don't interest me, I'd rather have extreme talk.


----------

